# Vespas in Ireland For Sale



## JohnnyBoy (6 Sep 2007)

Would anybody have any idea of where I could get a Vespa or would I need to import( & if so how would I go about it,was on 1 over the w/e in Rome & loved it)


----------



## ClubMan (6 Sep 2007)

Moved from Miscellaneous Non-financial Questions.

Try Scooter Island perhaps? I'm sure that there are other sellers.


----------



## Mel (6 Sep 2007)

They are selling these at the Kilnagleary Industrial Estate on the Crosshaven road in Carrigaline. Same estate as Curves.


----------



## podowd (18 Sep 2007)

Hi Johnnyboy

what kind are you looking for -modern vespa or vintage one restored?? if you're in Dublin you could try Scooter Island as they're the nearest. better value for money however is southside scooters in Dungarvan (www.southsidescooters.com) - they can restore an old vespa to your tastes, they're cheaper than scooter island and will deliver to dublin for about 50euro extra. 

(i should point out that i have no connection with either of the above but as i've recently bought a 1985 Vespa 125 i've spent the past few months looking around)

expect to pay about €2k for a fully restored vespa if buying from a dealer. other than that you could try www.buyandsell.ie as there's usually a few for sale on there


----------



## inspector (22 Sep 2007)

try the irish trading company in kennelsfort rd,palmerstown. (old vincent byrnes site). called in there to look at some furniture which they mainly deal in.spotted 3/4 vespas and lambrettas in stunning cond.apparently he sends them abroad for total nut and bolt stripdown/recon.still no furniture bought though.3 piece suite or vespa---------im still in discussion with herself.


----------

